
FBI Just Seized Control of 500K Node Russian Botnet - jaytaylor
https://www.thedailybeast.com/exclusive-fbi-seizes-control-of-russian-botnet
======
mzs
[https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/justice-department-
announces-...](https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/justice-department-announces-
actions-disrupt-advanced-persistent-threat-28-botnet-infected)

[https://blog.talosintelligence.com/2018/05/VPNFilter.html](https://blog.talosintelligence.com/2018/05/VPNFilter.html)

